# Have GH and DD dropped the mask requirements?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

(This isn't concerning UE)

Lately in my market I see only a small percentage of GH and DD drivers using masks anymore. Except for national chains I also see almost all independent restaurants not using masks. I also see no mention anymore of masks in the 2 apps.

Did I miss the memo? Are masks no longer required for food delivery (specifically DD and GH) or are the apps just silently ignoring the issue. I stopped using a mask at the pick ups and haven't had anyone say a word. At contactless drop offs I have still been using the mask but won't if it's not required anymore.

Are non UE food delivery drivers still wearing masks in your market?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> (This isn't concerning UE)
> 
> Lately in my market I see only a small percentage of GH and DD drivers using masks anymore. Except for national chains I also see almost all independent restaurants not using masks. I also see no mention anymore of masks in the 2 apps.
> 
> ...


I took this screenshot a minute ago. I have the latest version of the GH app.On other boards I have read about drivers being reported to GH for not wearing a mask


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I think they are still required but I'm vaxed and waxed so I don't wear it since most deliveries are still no contact. I keep one on me in case I have to hand off to a customer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I took this screenshot a minute ago. I have the latest version of the GH app.On other boards I have read about drivers being reported to GH for not wearing a mask
> View attachment 603807


I updated my GH app on Wed and the mask picture and message is no longer there on my app.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I updated my GH app on Wed and the mask picture and message is no longer there on my app.


So I guess its regional.


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Here in my area the mask mandate has already ended a while back. Most businesses and fast food chains have dropped the mask requirement as well for employees.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

When I load the app, DD makes no mention of masks.
When I load the GH app, and as soon as you click on go online, it is still saying that masks are mandatory.
This is in the Greater Chicago area.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I was waiting for an order last week and i noticed a driver without a mask. I asked him where his mask was and he said that they no longer require it on UberEats. I was doing a GrubHub order at the time. I then went into my UverEats and showed him (i'm dead sure he already knew) that Uber was still requiring masks. He then got really angry and went on a temper tantrum about masks and vaccines. I told him, look, I do not like the masks or vaccines either and we are on the same team, however, if a restaurant or customer reports you for no mask, it can either be a warning or game over. He did not care what i said. I told him I was just looking out. I couldn't care less he wore a mask. If he gets deactivated, more delivery offers for me. Just advice from one driver to another, who as usual, does not like other drivers.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Got this from GH yesterday.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

In my area most don’t, but a few (including me) do. I’m not giving up my mask!!! I save a crapload on lipstick!!!


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I only wear a mask if it says to meet the customer at the door, or hand the order to the customer. Most places here don’t require them anymore if you’re fully vaccinated


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> I only wear a mask if it says to meet the customer at the door, or hand the order to the customer. Most places here don’t require them anymore if you’re fully vaccinated


The only danger with that is if some customer, for whatever reason, maybe he/she did not get enough ketchup, takes it out on you and reports you as not wearing a mask.
On the other hand, they can do that even if you do wear a mask.


----------

